

Ask HN: Video of Apple Keynote? - patheman

Hey Folks, i missed the keynote yesterday. Can't seem to find a decent video of the event. Does anyone have a link?<p>Thanks!
======
rthprog
<http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2012/>

~~~
qznc
Maybe there is even a version around, which a Linux user can watch?

~~~
project23
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KROYfsNl59U>

~~~
qznc
Thanks, but I have to add one more requirement: Should be viewable in Germany.

"Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem
Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt." Copyright issues ... :(

